# FastCap Sawhood White



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm considering adding one of these to my miter saw. I can't seem to find many independent reviews or opinions of this product and that has me slightly concerned even though overall I have a pretty high opinion of the FastCap products that I've purchased in the past. I'm wondering if anyone here has purchased one of these dust collecting hoods and what the pros and/or cons might be. TIA.


----------

